# Nylon Grips On Movement Holders?



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

I've had trouble with the nylon grips on my movement holder.

1. They are very hard and can damage.

2. They can slip, especially as the one that I have, has tapers on the grips (larger on top to smaller below) which tends to slide the movement downwards.

Easy fix - cut 4 short bits of rubber petrol pipe and slide them over the nylon grips. Problems solved.










Mike


----------



## Big Bad Boris (Dec 3, 2010)

Good tip

I've got one of those movement holders, and a length of fuel pipe (I use it for beating the dog  ) so I'll adapt mine in the same manner.

PS Joking about beating the dog....... I use it on the wife


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

My one does the opposite...it tends to ride the movement up till it pops out the top.


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

could it be that one is over tightening the vice just a tad. just a thought.

flame ye not 'tis just mine humble opinion


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Roger the Dodger said:


> My one does the opposite...it tends to ride the movement up till it pops out the top.


Maybe I'm holding the movement in the wrong place...if I put it in the flats at the bottom of the pins it's OK-ish, but if I put it on the round sections it rides up...the pins are covered with a fairly rubbery compound.


----------

